# Power Supply for GeForce 6200



## double bonus (Mar 18, 2005)

Ithink I need to upgraade my PSU to run a 6200. I have a 250W. I've read that I need at least a 300W. Also I've read that I need 18A on the 12V rail. Is this true? My MB has no extra connector for the 4-pin. It's an old one with just the 20pin. I looked at an 430W with the extra 4-pin. I know I can use it without the 4-pin , but will I have wnoygh power for the 6200?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Frankly, I don't think you will be able to run this card with what you have in the way of a power supply. Both the issues (wattage and amps on the +12 rail) can have an effect upon the operation of your rig. Therefore, you need to either upgrade your power supply or use the video card you presently have to prevent issues that will be difficult to deal with.


----------



## double bonus (Mar 18, 2005)

I want to upgrade my power supply. My question is can I get a larger one and not use the extra 4-pin connector and have enough for the geforce 6200?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You need to post your specs so we know what you need, what size unit you have and the details that will have an effect upon the power supply fitting the case and working with the computer properly. That would help us a lot.


----------



## double bonus (Mar 18, 2005)

Specs: DFI 4X MB , 1GHz PIII socket 370 ,1GB PC133. Only have minimum components. 1 hard drive ,1 CDrom ,Windows XP Pro. Currently have a 250W PSU. VooDoo 3Video card. Mom's PC ,no internet or anyother extras.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

a 450w putting out 18a on the 12v+ line
you don't have a demanding system a cheap generic will suffice


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

indeed something around $40 should do
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171028


----------



## milandini (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't think your mainboard supports Geforce 6200. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

What is the name of your Motherboard?
use this program if your confused - PC Wizard - just post a screen shot
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/


----------

